# Wer von den Deutschen TV Damen hat das schönste Gesicht ?



## KimFisher66 (13 Nov. 2022)

Ich fange mal an :
Kim / Helene / Gülcan / Britt


----------



## ferdibier58 (13 Nov. 2022)

Helene 😁


----------



## jens4975 (13 Nov. 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> Helene 😁


Dto.


----------



## der4te (13 Nov. 2022)

Von den vieren definitiv keine


----------



## Freud (14 Nov. 2022)

Nach wie vor Madeleine Wehle:


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Welcher Mann schaut bei einer Frau denn schon aufs Gesicht?


----------



## feetie (14 Nov. 2022)

KimFisher66 schrieb:


> Ich fange mal an :
> Kim / Helene / Gülcan / Britt



Von denen 4 würde ich Gülcan und Kim vom Gesiciht her als nicht außerordentlich hübsch betrachten, selbst bei Britt bin ich nicht sicher, die überzeugt mich eher eine Stufe tiefer...
Klarer Sieger hier: Helene...

Aber Du scheinst eine klare Vorliebe für Blondinen mit langen Haaren zu haben (so do I)


----------



## Crippler (14 Nov. 2022)

Helene


----------



## christinalover (14 Nov. 2022)

Ganz klar Kim. <3<3


----------



## Slimy (15 Nov. 2022)

Helene


----------



## bluemchenlecker (15 Nov. 2022)

Ganz klar die Helene !


----------



## Hackmann (22 Nov. 2022)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Elfman (28 Nov. 2022)

Bei Helene Fischer weiss ich nicht, ob ich sie mag, liebe, oder sie mich gar nicht interessiert.
Diese Silbereisen Story hat ihr geschadet.
Als Frau, so wie sich gibt, ja wie gesagt, schwer. Schade.


----------



## hsvmann (4 Dez. 2022)

Natürlich Helene, verstehe die Frage nicht


----------



## Oldtom (19 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Welcher Mann schaut bei einer Frau denn schon aufs Gesicht?


ICH!!!


----------



## haller (1 Jan. 2023)

Lizzy


----------



## SuperfanXXL (4 Jan. 2023)

Die vollbusige Stefanie Hertel hat ein richtig geiles Gesicht. ❤❤❤


----------



## Makak (4 Jan. 2023)

Ich will differenzieren ☝️: Geschminkt: Gülcan. Ungeschminkt: Helene 🧐✌️


----------

